# My foray into binchotan



## aboynamedsuita (Aug 1, 2018)

I recently got a konro and going all out with binchotan followed in due course. I’m far from a grilling “expert” but this is some cool stuff.

I was also pleased to learn Jon at JKI sells some too… it’s nicer than the aramaru but more affordable than the ultra premium stuff, so a good balance imo. It’s not online, so you’ll have to call or email about it. 

I’m busy so am copying most of this text from an Instagram post I made earlier 
Japanese binchotan charcoal From L-R in first picture: Kishu hanmaru from Knifewear (think that’s it), Kamitosa komaru from @korinknives (Korin), maru/komaru from @jknifeimports (JKI), aramaru then sumi both from Korin [emoji91]
Today I will be using the JKI binchotan because at only $130USD for a 15kg box (plus approx. $120USD of shipping/duty/tax) it is an amazing value and an absolute must for everyday cooking needs (the aramaru and sumi cost less, but make a bit more ash/smoke and do not burn as long). By comparison the Kamitosa komaru is more than double that, but I cannot notice a significant difference in performance, at least how I use it anyways. First the binchotan should be broken into smaller pieces (to light easier and fit better) as shown in the video, the fracture planes look very glasslike and the sound is ceramic/metallic which is a good sign for binchotan. After about 30-40min at max on a 12000 BTU butane burner it is ready. Once finished I removed the binchotan to the stainless steel gastro pan and the lid will cause it to extinguish allowing it to be reused (it can burn for several hours total). Last pic is part of the binchotan stash, there’s another 15kg box below the two shown. 






















Here are a couple of Xinjiang lamb skewers at the lake with better lighting


----------



## brooksie967 (Aug 1, 2018)

Awesome Tanner. Wish i had the patience for this but on the moment the concept in my house is on the back burner. lol.


----------



## valgard (Aug 2, 2018)

[emoji39]


----------



## mc2442 (Aug 3, 2018)

Looks great, including the view!


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Aug 3, 2018)

Sweet stuff Tanner ... love my Konro (also from Korin) & I also use Jon's brand of bichotan- great stuff/price. Like you I have tried the more expensive which, like you said, for what I use it for can't tell the difference. FWIW - I use a Green Egg to get things going and I love the gastro pan concept (stealing that as I was just f'n around with a steel bucket). I have re-used it, on multiple occasions, and it was great. Gonna have to get with Jon to make sure he can send me another case as I have to get better provisioned obviously before the bichotan cold war starts....


----------



## JBroida (Aug 3, 2018)

i've got a ton still, but i've been buying it for myself lately too, so you'll have to get to it before i use it all in my kamado


----------



## niwaki-boy (Aug 3, 2018)

Also have one from Korin.. love it! Got the next size up, the wide shallow one. You can actually put water in that hotel pan and put the charcoal out in it. Won’t hurt it a bit, it’ll dry out just fine, and you can use the water on your garden.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Sep 17, 2018)

I’ve been enjoying my konro this summer… sadly temps are getting colder here so may be wrapping up soon.

One word of caution when lighting… I’ve noticed it can seem to hold on to accumulated humidity, and when lighting on the open flame starter pan, it can pop due to built up pressure. I was impatient once and took a bernzomatic TS8000 to the pan from the top once and had a piece blow up in my face, fortunately nothing too serious but I do have a couple small scar/burn marks under an eye.


----------



## btbyrd (Sep 17, 2018)

I've also had some bincho pop in my face when using my Bernzo. Now I use a leaf blower when I get impatient...


----------



## panda (Sep 17, 2018)

this is pretty cool, but $250 investment just for fuel is quite a large pill. how many uses would you estimate you get out of this box?


----------



## btbyrd (Sep 17, 2018)

I haven't had the pleasure of using Jon's binchotan (but I may place an order soon). I will say that I've been very pleased with the aramaru I've gotten from Korin. It's obviously denser, longer-lasting, and more pure (judging by ash color) than their sumi charcoal. Having never used a more premium bincho, I'm not sure that I'd really gain much by paying more for fancier charcoal. But when I run out, I'll give JKI a call and give it a try. It looks fantastic, if one can judge by photos.

That Korin sumi charcoal is a bargain, however, and much denser than the similar looking Thaan from Pok Pok. Thaan won't survive being quenched in water; it falls apart and turns to dust when you try. It also burns out relatively quickly. Korin's sumi charcoal burns longer than Thaan and can survive the quenching process to be reused. 

How long it lasts is a function of how you use it... but a box will last the average home user a while cooking on a konro, given their small size and efficiency. Maybe Jon will let us know how long a box lasts when using it in a big honkin kamado.


----------



## JBroida (Sep 17, 2018)

1 case=2-3 weeks and i cooked almost every day in a home setting. It could last longer if you were less crazy than i was with everything, or less long in a restaurant setting. I've got customers who go through 2 cases a week.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Sep 17, 2018)

My experiences are similar to yours… I didn’t like the pok pok thaan very much either, sumi is pretty good and the aramaru is a great all rounder (it’s the one that exploded). The jki is a step above and produces less ash and takes longer to light. The korin kamitosa komaru is even denser and I’ve only used it a bit so can’t comment too much.

I think I have several years worth of binchotan at the rate I use it lol, but moving forward would either get the jki or aramaru when/if I need more. 



btbyrd said:


> I haven't had the pleasure of using Jon's binchotan (but I may place an order soon). I will say that I've been very pleased with the aramaru I've gotten from Korin. It's obviously denser, longer-lasting, and more pure (judging by ash color) than their sumi charcoal. Having never used a more premium bincho, I'm not sure that I'd really gain much by paying more for fancier charcoal. But when I run out, I'll give JKI a call and give it a try. It looks fantastic, if one can judge by photos.
> 
> That Korin sumi charcoal is a bargain, however, and much denser than the similar looking Thaan from Pok Pok. Thaan won't survive being quenched in water; it falls apart and turns to dust when you try. It also burns out relatively quickly. Korin's sumi charcoal burns longer than Thaan and can survive the quenching process to be reused.
> 
> How long it lasts is a function of how you use it... but a box will last the average home user a while cooking on a konro, given their small size and efficiency. Maybe Jon will let us know how long a box lasts when using it in a big honkin kamado.


----------



## panda (Sep 17, 2018)

which one is best value? korin sumi?


----------



## btbyrd (Sep 17, 2018)

Hard to say. The sumi is super cheap, but it does sort of feel feel like you're cooking with fancy briquettes. Not that they're actually briquettes, but they're carbonized extruded compressed wood product rather than a carbonized hunk of tree. Still, they're some fancy-ass carbonized extruded wood nuggets, and are certainly denser than any conventional charcoal I've come across.

The aramaru is the cheapest binchotan that feels like you're cookin' with binchotan. Some, myself included, will sometimes use a mix of sumi and aramaru to economize.

This is the difference:






Fun stuff.


----------



## panda (Sep 18, 2018)

if i was gonna spend on fancy charcoal, id want real charcoal not processed so look into aramaru?


----------



## btbyrd (Sep 18, 2018)

Yep!


----------

